# Audi = Horch



## jacexp (Aug 17, 2007)

BMW got Rolls Royce
Mercedes got Maybach
Audi got ..........(Horch?)....
I think Audi should produce a "high end" car and raise a HORCH trade-mark.
http://www.madle.org/horch853spca37.jpg


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

*Re: Audi = Horch (jacexp)*

Audi has Bentley.


----------



## jacexp (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: Audi = Horch (Harv)*

You are right, but i think that Bentley isn't identify to Audi


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Audi = Horch (Harv)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Harv* »_Audi has Bentley.

No, VW has Bentley, but Audi do have Lamborghini. 
Yeah, Lambo is part of the Volkswagen Group, just like Audi and Bentley, but Lambo is fully owned by Audi. The VW board of directors doesn't have anything to say about what goes on in St.Agata d'Bolognese.


----------



## Entwerfer des Audis (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: Audi = Horch (PerL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PerL* »_
No, VW has Bentley, but Audi do have Lamborghini. 
Yeah, Lambo is part of the Volkswagen Group, just like Audi and Bentley, but Lambo is fully owned by Audi. The VW board of directors doesn't have anything to say about what goes on in St.Agata d'Bolognese.

Well, yes, but I think he's referring to luxury manufacturers, not sportscar manufacturers.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Audi = Horch (Entwerfer des Audis)*

Audi got Auto Union. They were pretty darn posh for the day. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## chaos2984 (Nov 10, 2005)

*Re: Audi = Horch (Sepp)*

audi = porsche = lambo


----------



## SuperchargedA4 (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Audi = Horch (Sepp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sepp* »_Audi got Auto Union. They were pretty darn posh for the day. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Actually, Audi was Auto Union. 4 comapanies that came together in the 30's. Audi was one of those companies. When Auto Union changed names, they decided on the Audi name and the 4 rings represent the 4 original companies of Auto Union.


----------



## J44KK0 (Jul 9, 2006)

*Re: Audi = Horch (SuperchargedA4)*


----------



## toomuchtoplaywith (Dec 21, 2006)

*Re: Audi = Horch (Entwerfer des Audis)*

uh....Bugatti!!! You can call it sports AND luxury!!!


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Audi = Horch (toomuchtoplaywith)*

crap, I meant horch....sorry


----------



## jacexp (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: Audi = Horch (jacexp)*

Horch should be the most sporty&luxury of all similar brands (rolls, maybach, bentley).
For example: V16 / 1000hp








Something like Porsche Panamera (actually prototype), but with a little bit more conservative disign.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Audi = Horch (jacexp)*

That would be cool to see.


----------



## jacexp (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: Audi = Horch (jacexp)*

This is what I mean:
BMW
http://blog.cibermotor.es/masa...8.jpg
ASTON MARTIN
http://es.autoblog.com/images/2006/03/aston2.jpg
PORSCHE
http://www.automotoblog.ro/wp-...7.jpg


----------

